# Icebergs and mile long slides!



## Swank (Jun 20, 2009)

Sweet


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

Holy crazy shit...! Baer's has got the wallet that says Bad Ass Mofo on it. troof. that run looks absolutely insane at regular levels...much less flood stage. wow. I am definitely not sick of seeing shit like that. cause i know i wont ever dropping that run. Thanks for sharing Chris.


----------



## BAER (Nov 28, 2007)

Abron, it is supper fun at normal flows, flood stage was rather out of control. It would be supper rad to see more people make the move up there in the early spring, so much fun!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Those slides look awesome! Cool write up.


----------



## mdlb (Jun 20, 2008)

Great vid, what is the name of the song used?


----------



## BAER (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks 
the track is 
Still Alive
by Mt Eden


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

ROWDY!


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

BAER said:


> Thanks
> the track is
> Still Alive
> by Mt Eden


Oh yeah, I thought i recognized that tune. that whole album is really good.a friend burned it for me. downtempo, non-obnoxious dubstep. good stuff. :mrgreen:


----------



## marko (Feb 25, 2004)

Well done, Baer! Loved that video! Keep the stoke coming our way...


----------

